# Hibernate - verschiedene Schemen



## ForumFan (29. Nov 2012)

Ich benutze Oracle 11g ind will per Hibernate auf verschiedene Schemen zugreifen bei gleichem Server und gleicher SID.

Wie gehe ich da vor, wenn A.class auf Schema 'A' und B.class auf Schema 'B' zugreifen soll?


----------



## tfa (29. Nov 2012)

Dann brauchst du zwei verschiedene Data-Sources, für Schema A und B. Das Schema wird in der jeweiligen Hibernate-Konfiguration eingestellt und nicht im Quelltext der Klassen.


----------



## pL4Gu333 (30. Nov 2012)

auch wenn das wahrscheinlich ein schlechter Stil wäre, könnte man doch schemaübergreifend auf Klassen / Tabellen zugreifen, wenn man z.b. @Table(name = "Tabllenname", schema = "SchemaName") macht oder sehe ich das falsch? Zumindest klappt es  

aber natürlich definiert man normal das Schema in der Config


----------



## pL4Gu333 (30. Nov 2012)

ps. ich glaub ich hab die Frage falsch verstanden brauch erstmal nen Kaffee


----------



## tfa (30. Nov 2012)

pL4Gu333 hat gesagt.:


> auch wenn das wahrscheinlich ein schlechter Stil wäre, könnte man doch schemaübergreifend auf Klassen / Tabellen zugreifen, wenn man z.b. @Table(name = "Tabllenname", schema = "SchemaName") macht oder sehe ich das falsch? Zumindest klappt es


Wenn du das so machst, ist dasd Schema doch eindeutig festgeschrieben und kannst es nicht wechseln.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (30. Nov 2012)

Versteh nicht ganz was du willst.

Reicht es schon für verschiedene Tabellen unterschiedliche Schemas anzugeben?
Falls nicht hilft evtl Hibernate Shards - JBoss Community


----------



## mla.rue (3. Dez 2012)

[OT]Was ist Schemen? Mehrzahl von Schema ist Schemata, oder hat sich da was geändert? [/OT]


----------



## nurMalSo (3. Dez 2012)

Schemen ? Wikipedia


----------

